# Big A__ Charcuterie Board



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2019)

I mean Big *Ole* Charcuterie Board. My DIL requested one of these and I obliged her. The live edge walnut was from Larry of @FranklinWorkshops . If I remember correctly the board's about 35" long, 1.25" thick and 16' wide. Finished with mineral and beeswax combo. She was tickled pink with it. I made her promise to get some nice photos of it when she loads it up.

Oh and the bluebonnet/wild flower bloom is spectacular this year

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 11, 2019)

Beautiful HUGE cutting board! Ever so nice! Gorgeous Blue Bonnets -- particularly like the last pic! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Apr 11, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I mean Big *Ole* Charcuterie Board. My DIL requested one of these and I obliged her. The live edge walnut was from Larry of @FranklinWorkshops . If I remember correctly the board's about 35" long, 1.25" thick and 16' wide. Finished with mineral and beeswax combo. She was tickled pink with it. I made her promise to get some nice photos of it when she loads it up.
> 
> Oh and the bluebonnet/wild flower bloom is spectacular this year
> 
> ...




Hello Barry,

WOW on both. Beautiful board and the Bluebonnets are magnificent.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2019)

I was wondering if you were ever going to post this, great job Barry, awesome pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 11, 2019)

Texas size for sure  Very nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 11, 2019)

Great looking board, and I love the handle on it. Those flowers are spectacular! I'd be taking pictures of all the coffee tables and dining room tables I have ready for sale in front of those, what a spectacular natural background!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 11, 2019)

Super looking Board, Great pictures of the flowers


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 8, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I mean Big *Ole* Charcuterie Board. My DIL requested one of these and I obliged her. The live edge walnut was from Larry of @FranklinWorkshops . If I remember correctly the board's about 35" long, 1.25" thick and 16' wide. Finished with mineral and beeswax combo. She was tickled pink with it. *I made her promise to get some nice photos of it when she loads it up.*


Well she finally loaded it up for my granddaughter's 21st birthday. She delivered it to our B&B in Fredericksburg where my gd and a couple of her girlfriends were spending the night on us! 

Looks like they were already chowing down off it!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Not supposed to post this kind of thing this late at night, now I got to go find a snack!

Great looking board, and a nice spread, glad to see it being used!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 9, 2021)

Great photo of it in action. Looks like the walnut found a good home.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 9, 2021)

Great job and great pics!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh my, I love that thing. Ive got some myrtle
Slabs that i can see getting transformed. That is an awesome project you did. !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 12, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Well she finally loaded it up for my granddaughter's 21st birthday. She delivered it to our B&B in Fredericksburg where my gd and a couple of her girlfriends were spending the night on us!
> 
> Looks like they were already chowing down off it!
> 
> View attachment 199652


Wait!!! Not so fast - B&B in Fredericksburg? Used to frequent the area quite a bit. Maybe already mentioned that - but gray hair is getting in the way of memory! Picked many a peach between there and Stonewall. And of course had to do what Waylon told me to do - Go To Lukenbach! Spent more time in Bandera though - where my grandmom's family settled way back in the early days. By any chance did you know Charles Beckendorf - he was an artist in Fredericksburg before Fredericksburg was cool!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Wait!!! Not so fast - *B&B in Fredericksburg?* Used to frequent the area quite a bit. Maybe already mentioned that - but gray hair is getting in the way of memory! Picked many a peach between there and Stonewall. And of course had to do what Waylon told me to do - Go To Lukenbach! Spent more time in Bandera though - where my grandmom's family settled way back in the early days. By any chance did you know Charles Beckendorf - he was an artist in Fredericksburg before Fredericksburg was cool!


@Mike Hill Aha so you did noticed that!! Check it out -

Backstreet Bungalow It stays pretty well booked. Right now it's out of service until I get a new spa cover in place (geesh what a fiasco)

No I don't know Mr. Beckendorf but do know of him

All that area is cool country that we love


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 13, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 13, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Very cool!


What? The board or the B&B


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 13, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> What? The board or the B&B


I'm sure he meant both. Everything you do is cool.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 14, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'm sure he meant both. Everything you do is cool.


Now, that is what we call brown-nosing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Now, that is what we call brown-nosing!


Brown-nosing is when a person is trying to flatter a superior with un-truths. What did I saw that is not true, Mike?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 14, 2021)

I think he says he follows the 'Stro's


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I think he says he follows the 'Stro's




 YA THINK!!!! DOH?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

